# Tip for teachers- cheap entry tickets in Europe



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The Europeans have a wonderfully sensible philosophy that, if they increase the experiences of a teacher they will go on and enrich the lives of those they teach.

To this end, if you show your GTC or union membership card ( anything that proves you are a teacher) you will be able to get free or very much reduced entry to no end of Europeans museums, gardens and other"educational" sites. It is always worth showing your card so take it with you when you travel.

G


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks G.

Just copied your message to my daughter who lives in Paris and teaches French adults (business people mainly) in speaking English and making business presentations. She may know about the concession already, but has never mentioned it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that, I have never tried but I know that students get virtually free admission to many things in many European countries,

Dave


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Cheers for that. This could be the ONLY use I ever find for my GTC card. I will pop it in my purse.

Lesley


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*futuroscope*

My wife and I were both teachers and got into futuroscope free!
You have to arrange it on their website.
Barry


----------

